# Throwing up



## Mike B (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a female B and W. I fed her raw prawns with shell and some papaya this am. I can home from work, and noticed that she had thrown them back up. Any ideas people?

I plan on keeping an eye on her and if it persists I will to take her to her vet. 

Mike


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 28, 2019)

If no past problems, give her a day or twi and feed her a single small meal of wet dog food or a few gizzards. See what happens.


----------



## Mike B (Jan 28, 2019)

Mike B said:


> I have a female B and W. I fed her raw prawns with shell and some papaya this am. I can home from work, and noticed that she had thrown them back up. Any ideas people?
> 
> I plan on keeping an eye on her and if it persists I will to take her to her vet.
> 
> Mike





Walter1 said:


> If no past problems, give her a day or twi and feed her a single small meal of wet dog food or a few gizzards. See what happens.


Thank you ! I will give that a shot tomorrow. I have never fed her wet dog food and she is not the biggest fan of gizzards. I have some chicken legs that I can cut up bone and all.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Mike B said:


> Thank you ! I will give that a shot tomorrow. I have never fed her wet dog food and she is not the biggest fan of gizzards. I have some chicken legs that I can cut up bone and all.


Yes, something else that she likes but only a little.


----------



## Mike B (Jan 29, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> Yes, something else that she likes but only a little.


Update from the throwing up. I fed her small pieces of chicken leg, bone and marrow this am. Nothing in the enclosure when I returned home this evening. I will continue to watch her closely. Any idea what can cause the vomiting?


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 30, 2019)

By process of elimination seems as though it was either prawns themselves or spoiled prawns?


----------



## Mike B (Jan 30, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> By process of elimination seems as though it was either prawns themselves or spoiled prawns?


She has eaten prawns before with no issue, and same with the papaya. I am left clueless, but st least it subsided


----------

